# Round 3: looking for kings



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Still didn't find any... but I must be doing something right!

Launched out of Henderson State Park at 0645. Surf was a little big, but very clean and easy to time going through the breakers. North winds helped a lot. Barely found a few cigar minnows out around 30' then pushed out to deeper structure trolling the cigar minnow and a yozuri 3d minnow. No hits on the mile+ trip out. Got to the structure and found nothing on the fish finder, and wind was picking up so I decided to play it safe and head back. Had one strong and fast hit thinking it was a smoker king, finally. It took me 15+ minutes to land him, but after the first five minutes I saw it was a nice BFT. 32", 26lbs on the Boga. No other hits on the cigar minnow or yozuri on the way back in. Back on the beach at 1000.










Not the best pics, phone was a little damp, sorry.










Clear pic:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

BFT > Kings


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang, that's sick! Way to go man.


----------



## silverbackmac (Apr 30, 2013)

Awesome!!! Won't lie...kinda envious of ya @ the moment


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

That's so awesome!


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

So I've never had tuna besides sushi/sashimi and the stuff in a can. Didnt have the fixings or know how to roll sushi, so I went with steaks. Sprinkled some salt, pepper, a light dash of ground ginger and rolled 'em in sesame seeds on the sides and it blew me away how good it was. Dunno why some folks look down on the BFT as table fare. Saved half of it for the smoker as well, we'll see how that ends up.


----------



## ssuajk (May 17, 2014)

*Nice catch*

Try making some Ahi Poke ....really easy to make and just add a little more red pepper if ya wanna kick it up a notch


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

If I had the choice I would pick a 26# BF over a smoker king any day. Nice catch on the BF. The kings will come for you soon.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

boomyak said:


> So I've never had tuna besides sushi/sashimi and the stuff in a can. Didnt have the fixings or know how to roll sushi, so I went with steaks. Sprinkled some salt, pepper, a light dash of ground ginger and rolled 'em in sesame seeds on the sides and it blew me away how good it was. Dunno why some folks look down on the BFT as table fare. Saved half of it for the smoker as well, we'll see how that ends up.


Blackfin are AWESOME fresh but they don't freeze well.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

JD7.62 said:


> Blackfin are AWESOME fresh but they don't freeze well.


Dang, guess I'll see how that pans out. I haven't minded the sheepshead and trout I've frozen. Red fish isn't so great from the freezer in my opinion. My wife hates seafood in general even took a bite and said it was decent, but not as good as the mahi she had once.  Hahaha, but I'll take it as a compliment.

I didn't realize the pics I posted were so huge. I usually check the site on my phone where all the photos are resized. It's horrible on the Chrome browser, sorry.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice job. BFT > Kings lol


----------



## BigFatYak (Jan 5, 2015)

Dude that's awesome, congrats on the BFT.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Ya you are better off with the tuna. Awesome fish. It will be great smoked.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats, awesome catch!


----------



## yakmedic 5 (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats on your catch and stick with it. You'll get that king soon.


----------



## gobie (Dec 26, 2014)

Great job boomyak!! Henderson is paying off for ya. Look forward to serving up a BFT on the dinner table one day myself. Dandy pics!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome!!! I love sashimi (not sure of BFT), but I would probably smoke it. Great job and would rather get 1 then a king...both would make awesome fish dip though!


----------



## sharkeater (Jun 28, 2013)

I'd trade a king for BFT any day of the week! Nice catch brother congrats!


----------

